# Serial # Look-up



## Coolio2000 (Jul 29, 2016)

Wondering if someone look up the details of a Honda 928 that I'm about to buy off of Craigslist.

SZAS-1148178

Thanks in advance!

Mark


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

When [email protected] sees this he will give you more information than you ever thought possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Coolio2000 said:


> SZAS-1148178


Hey Mark...welcome!

That HS928TAS ( 9hp, 28" clearing width, track drive, 120V electric start) was made in Japan, probably in 2001-2003. It was wholesaled by Honda to AAA Rental (out of business as of last November) in Colorado Springs, CO, on 9/10/2004. 

It was purchased by Mr. John S., also of Colorado Springs, on 2/12/2005, and registered for non-commercial use. There are no active safety recalls or updates for this unit. 

There was a service bulletin issued back in 2006 that addresses a limited number of HS928TA/TAS units that _might _not track straight. Most of these were resolved by making some precision measurements and adjustments of the track plate, skids shoe, and scraper bar. In very rare instances, the auger housing would need to be replaced. 

Finally, if you do buy this unit, please send me a private message with your name and mailing address, and I will update Honda's registration database to show you as the new owner. Honda asks for this in the unlikely event there is ever a product safety recall and needs to contact you. If the unit has not tracking straight issues, I can also send you a copy of the inspection and adjustment procedure....and some neat Honda stickers.


----------



## Coolio2000 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Robert! I would send you a PM but the software won't let me send one until I reach 15 posts. Maybe you could try sending me your email via PM.

Does anyone know how much a tune-up should cost?

Mark


----------



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

You buy the Honda?


----------



## Coolio2000 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, I'm a new Honda owner.

It still has gas in it from last season, and I was wondering if I should drain it, put a new fuel filter and spark plug. I already changed the oil. The machine is about 10 years old.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Coolio2000 said:


> Yes, I'm a new Honda owner.
> 
> It still has gas in it from last season, and I was wondering if I should drain it, put a new fuel filter and spark plug. I already changed the oil. The machine is about 10 years old.


 When it comes to fuel, I always siphon out the gas left in over the off season, even though it was treated with Ethanol Shield, and start the season with fresh fuel.

I do the same with my mower and any fuel that comes out of either goes into my van.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Coolio2000 said:


> Yes, I'm a new Honda owner.


:icon-wwp::icon-wwp::icon-wwp: :blush:


----------



## Coolio2000 (Jul 29, 2016)

The forum software will not let me post a picture since I only have 3 posts. It's amazing, every time I walk past it in my garage I do a double-take.


----------



## Coolio2000 (Jul 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if I need to clean or change the fuel filter and spark plug?


----------



## Coolio2000 (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Coolio2000 (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Coolio2000 said:


> Does anyone know if I need to clean or change the fuel filter and spark plug?


IMHO if its running fine, there is no need to do it.

:blowerhug:


----------



## Coolio2000 (Jul 29, 2016)

It seemed that it was running a little rough. It may just be the old gas in it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Coolio2000 said:


> It seemed that it was running a little rough. It may just be the old gas in it.


Test it with some fresh gas, and see how it is.
Actually if you can change the spark plug and fuel screen (I think you have to remove the fuel tank as it threads to the bottom of it), it won't hurt anything and will give you a maintenance record as of when it was done (note it down for your records).
If it still runs a bit rough, you may have to clean the carburetor.

I have an HS828 that run beautiful, but it will bog down and nearly stall when blowing snow. I've cleaned the carburetor on it, so will see how it does this winter.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Coolio2000 said:


> It seemed that it was running a little rough. It may just be the old gas in it.


was wondering if there is any update on this. recently had the same problem. put new gas in. previous owner had a champion spark plug in it so changed that. had to clean out the carb and now it's running great.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> was wondering if there is any update on this. recently had the same problem. put new gas in. previous owner had a champion spark plug in it so changed that. had to clean out the carb and now it's running great.


Its sad that we have to deal with ethanol as it does a number on small engines. I recently worked on a 2002 HS1132 that was put away in 2008, that is before 10% ethanol was introduced in regular fuels, there was not a single spec of varnish in the whole carb. This down right pi$$ed me off as I have worked on carbs that are only a couple of years old with a whole lot of varnish/gunk in them compared to this 14 year old carb.

Only reason I opened the carb to clean was because the machine was having tough time firing up on first/second pull, even with fresh gas. It turned out that the ignition coil/fly wheel air gap was out of whack, it needs to be 0.4 mm where as in this case it was down to around 0.2 mm for some odd reason. 


Any way, OP, thats a clean Honda, not sure as to why the bucket is from later model Honda as that design was introduced after 2010 AFAIK.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Test it with some fresh gas, and see how it is.
> Actually if you can change the spark plug and fuel screen (I think you have to remove the fuel tank as it threads to the bottom of it), it won't hurt anything and will give you a maintenance record as of when it was done (note it down for your records).
> If it still runs a bit rough, you may have to clean the carburetor.
> 
> I have an HS828 that run beautiful, but it will bog down and nearly stall when blowing snow. I've cleaned the carburetor on it, so will see how it does this winter.....


could you try sea foam in a case like this before tearing the carb apart or would that do more harm than good?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> could you try sea foam in a case like this before tearing the carb apart or would that do more harm than good?


Yes, it would be a good idea to try it before taking the carb off. 
But since I have an ultrasonic cleaner for the carburetors I decided to clean it up and be done with it. 
We'll see how it performs this winter (although that blower may get a GX340-11hp engine upgrade :blush.
:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> Why the bucket is from later model Honda as that design was introduced after 2010 AFAIK.


How can you tell that it is a later style auger housing? What I have seen for a change on the housing is the way the rear shoes mount, but this one has the older style.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> How can you tell that it is a later style auger housing? What I have seen for a change on the housing is the way the rear shoes mount, but this one has the older style.




Being that its a 2005 I was expecting it to have the following design bucket. 











the shown design wasnt introduced till 2010 AFAIK


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks JnC,
I see the difference now.


----------

